# WD external hard drive doesnt stay on



## chris21908 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a western digital 500gb external hard drive that died on me not too long ago. When i plug in the power cord into the HD, the HD turns on and can be heard spinning for only about 4 seconds, then shuts off. The funny thing is that it always stays on for the exact same duration, about 4 seconds. I already tried using another power cord, hoping it would be the source of the problem, but it continues to do the same thing.

Does anyone know what is causing this? how can i get my HD back on? I attached a photo below of the actual HD I took out of it's black housing.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

I would test it with WD's testing software _Data LifeGuard Diagnostic For Windows_:
WD Support / Downloads / SATA & SAS / WD Caviar Green / GP

Install & run the software, select the hard drive you wish to test, then click the little drive icon near the top. Highlight _Extended Test_, then click "Start".


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

There are many possiblities for this issue

Did you try using your HD on any other computer to ensure that the issue is with HD or it is with computer specific.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can remove the HDD from the enclosure and attach it using another USB Adapter or enclosure. If it still shuts down, then you will not be able to run *WD DataLife guard *diagnostic on the drive, and it has failed. If you can get it to stay on, Download the ISO image of *DataLifeGuard *from my signature and burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn* also in my signature and boot off of the CD and run the tests on the Drive. But it looks like the drive has failed and is no longer under warranty. 
http://websupport.wdc.com/warranty/warrantyresult.asp?rnd=946771502


----------



## chris21908 (Mar 23, 2011)

Rits said:


> There are many possiblities for this issue
> 
> Did you try using your HD on any other computer to ensure that the issue is with HD or it is with computer specific.


i have tried it on 2 other computers so far with the same results. it also shuts off with just the power cord plugged in, not connected to a computer. 

would something like this work to retrieve my files from my HD, even with my current problem?.....

Amazon.com: Vantec CB-ISATAU2 SATA/IDE to USB 2.0 Adapter Supports 2.5-Inch, 3.5-Inch, 5.25-Inch Hard Disk Drives (Black): Computers & Accessories


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> attach it using another  USB Adapter or enclosure


You certainly can try using that adapter or the one I suggested in the quote. You can also try plugging the drive into a desktop computer as a slave.


----------

